# Hey Trt Guys. Pre cycle/trt levels.



## Onlythebestwilldo

Just hoping u guys could share your natural test levels pre cycle or trt indicating if levels are pre AAS or not. 

I was 399 total test pre AAS use. One cycle down and now fantasising about TRT. I don't know if I stand to gain much benefit with 399 natural.


----------



## creekrat

I was 317 completely natty before trt.


----------



## amore169

I was 198 natty when i first started TRT almost 5-6 years ago.


----------



## BigTruck

I was 268 totally natural pre cycle. Ill be posting more lab results soon. After this cycle I plan on commencing my own trt and will closely monitor test and estrogen levels. My goal is to get my test level as close to 1000 ( and cruise there), as I can without needing an A I or much of an ai to keep estro value within normal range.


----------



## BigTruck

Forgot to add I'm a 30 year old male. And the so called normal range of the test I was given was around 247-850 or close to it. I have a post of lab results take a peek.


----------



## pirovoliko

303 pre trt one year ago...39 yo


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo

I should have added age. I'm 28 test 399.


----------



## sfstud33

267 before starting. For some reason it was 2200 when last tested. I have no idea why. Wink wink. I'm 45.


----------



## amore169

sfstud33 said:


> 267 before starting. For some reason it was 2200 when last tested. I have no idea why. Wink wink. I'm 45.



What lab are u using? LabCorp only goes up to 1500.


----------



## j2048b

i was 348 when i started and labcorp had just adjusted their new low to 350, so i started trt with maximus, and last time i was trt ing it was around 1500, but i ran into medical issues so i hd to quit trt and ill tell ya the last year hasbeen kind of ruff


----------



## sfstud33

amore169 said:


> What lab are u using? LabCorp only goes up to 1500.



Labcorp - The result came back with the words "result confirmed by dilution".


----------



## Capt'n Ron

I was 380 ng/dl natty  I am 53.  My mid cycle blood test had me at 7380ng/dl   That was on 600mg TestE and 600mg Mast E /week    also noted "results confired on dilution"


----------



## Spongy

377 natty at 26.  Been on trt 1.5 years now.  Nutsack injury.


----------



## DF

I was in low 300's pre trt.


----------



## eatspinach

test at 358 pre trt. 43yr


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo

Capt'n Ron said:


> I was 380 ng/dl natty  I am 53.  My mid cycle blood test had me at 7380ng/dl   That was on 600mg TestE and 600mg Mast E /week    also noted "results confired on dilution"



Holy Shit that's a high reading.


----------



## Cashout

In August of 1988, at age 18, I had my first complete blood profile compiled - total test was was 887 ng/dl.

Did my first cycle starting on Sept 12 1988. Twelve weeks of Test (200 mgs week)/Deca (200 mgs week)/Anavar (25 mgs daily) all prescribed by my physician.

PCT was HCG @ 1500 ius on Mon/Wed/Fri for the fist two weeks after cycle along with 4 weeks of Nolva. Again all prescribed by my physician.

Blood was drawn at the completion of that PCT and total test was 919 ng/dl. 

Over the course of the next 5 years, I did 4 more cycles. My natural test level was never less than 800 ng/dl after the completion of any cycle PCT.

My natural levels stayed in the mid 800's to low 900's from the time I stopped cycling at age 23 in 1993 until I was 36 in 2006.

That's when, do to environmental stress, my levels started to decline over a 3 year period from 800-900 to 579 ng/dl.

That was in 2009 and I started HRT at that point. I stayed the course with HRT for three years until, discussions with another physician lead me to conclude that I could restart the full and proper function of my HPTA. I did the Exit Protocol described here in December of 2011. 

I was able, through that protocol, to restore my HPTA to full function and my natural test levels are again 800-900 nd/dl and have been with out any supplementation for over a year now.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

I just had mine tested I am 288 (nattie for about 8mo now) my plan is to go on cycle then trt from there I have a feeling its always been a low nattie number


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo

Cashout said:


> In August of 1988, at age 18, I had my first complete blood profile compiled - total test was was 887 ng/dl.
> 
> Did my first cycle starting on Sept 12 1988. Twelve weeks of Test (200 mgs week)/Deca (200 mgs week)/Anavar (25 mgs daily) all prescribed by my physician.
> 
> PCT was HCG @ 1500 ius on Mon/Wed/Fri for the fist two weeks after cycle along with 4 weeks of Nolva. Again all prescribed by my physician.
> 
> Blood was drawn at the completion of that PCT and total test was 919 ng/dl.
> 
> Over the course of the next 5 years, I did 4 more cycles. My natural test level was never less than 800 ng/dl after the completion of any cycle PCT.
> 
> My natural levels stayed in the mid 800's to low 900's from the time I stopped cycling at age 23 in 1993 until I was 36 in 2006.
> 
> That's when, do to environmental stress, my levels started to decline over a 3 year period from 800-900 to 579 ng/dl.
> 
> That was in 2009 and I started HRT at that point. I stayed the course with HRT for three years until, discussions with another physician lead me to conclude that I could restart the full and proper function of my HPTA. I did the Exit Protocol described here in December of 2011.
> 
> I was able, through that protocol, to restore my HPTA to full function and my natural test levels are again 800-900 nd/dl and have been with out any supplementation for over a year now.



Nice cashout. Lucky guy having such high level naturally. Also pretty high entering trt also. You seem to have it sorted now.


----------



## Cashout

Onlythebestwilldo said:


> Nice cashout. Lucky guy having such high level naturally. Also pretty high entering trt also. You seem to have it sorted now.



My high natural test level is a testament to the value of meticulous attention to diet. I firmly believe that because over the course of the last 27 years I've never put junk food, recreational drugs, or alcohol into my body a nice test level at the upper bound of 3 standard deviations beyond the mean is the result.

One thing that is important to note is the fact that in under 36 months I dropped from 900ish numbers to 579. That is approaching a 40% decline from baseline. A 40% drop in any body function is going to be very detrimental to one's health and well-being. That was what I noticed with the dramatic increase in the frequency with which I became sick with things like the flu and run-of-mill colds and infections.


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo

Cashout said:


> My high natural test level is a testament to the value of meticulous attention to diet. I firmly believe that because over the course of the last 27 years I've never put junk food, recreational drugs, or alcohol into my body a nice test level at the upper bound of 3 standard deviations beyond the mean is the result.
> 
> One thing that is important to note is the fact that in under 36 months I dropped from 900ish numbers to 579. That is approaching a 40% decline from baseline. A 40% drop in any body function is going to be very detrimental to one's health and well-being. That was what I noticed with the dramatic increase in the frequency with which I became sick with things like the flu and run-of-mill colds and infections.



Noted Cashout.


----------



## ccpro

November 2011, my pre trt test levels were 245 in the morning and 119 in the afternoon.  Either way too low.  On trt and blasting I've had levels from 1500 to 2500!!!!  I am 44 next month.


----------



## RedLang

380 at 25 early last year. On Trt levels around 1000.


----------



## corvettels3

Pre - 260
Trt 100mg/10days - 750-1000


----------



## RustyShackelford

292 ng/dl. Which is the lowest it has ever been.
I Was prescribed trt last week at 200mg per week.
After my regular Dr wanted me to go on adro gel. I told him to fuck off and found a dr that was more familiar with low T. He said he would like to see my levels stay around 1000. So we will see


----------



## Illtemper

I was 126 pre trt.....


----------



## Iso60

I had alot of blood tests pulled before going on TRT none of them came back above 250 and if i remember correctly lowest i ever got was like 55. And that was natty never touched any type of AAS in my life.


----------



## redhawk01

250's pre trt, 770,after 8 weeks on 100mgs/week. 47yo


----------



## whitelml

385 at 26 yrs old before any aas use.   Trt dosing at 100mg a week


----------



## BigFella

On TRT for a year, T levels around 1,300, injecting 0.5 ml Primoteston (Test E) E3D.
God's gift to us old bastards.


----------



## dan991

36 years old... started TRT last July.  Was in the low 260's (labcorp).  Now I stay between 900-1100 (labcorp) using 240 mg test cyp a week.  I was at 200 but bumped it short term.  I feel better at 240 than I do at 200.  Dunno why.


----------



## RustyShackelford

On a prescribed 200mg a week I am staying right around 1050. Estrogen is hovering around 86. Not sure if that is too high or not, contemplating starting and AI on my own if the dr doesn't give me a script.


----------



## corvettels3

RustyShackelford said:


> On a prescribed 200mg a week I am staying right around 1050. Estrogen is hovering around 86. Not sure if that is too high or not, contemplating starting and AI on my own if the dr doesn't give me a script.



is that total estrogen or e2?


----------



## RustyShackelford

corvettels3 said:


> is that total estrogen or e2?



Not sure it says estradiol. With a range of 7.6-42.6


----------



## corvettels3

RustyShackelford said:


> Not sure it says estradiol. With a range of 7.6-42.6



Yeah thats your E2. you could add an ai, but it depends how you feel. good luck brother..


----------



## RustyShackelford

corvettels3 said:


> Yeah thats your E2. you could add an ai, but it depends how you feel. good luck brother..



Thanks man
Feel pretty good. I have noticed a little less pep in my step the last few weeks and a little backne. I go for  bloodwork with my dr at the end of the month, so I think I will let it ride till then and see what he does.


----------



## vorcellian

[redacted]


----------



## BigFella

I just realised I hadn't answered the question of _pre_-TRT levels:

I got three readings: 282, 245 and 150. The 150 was when I was beating myself up to get prescribed TRT - I had to get two readings under 200. I made sure I did on the next one - got 46 from drinking a lot and staying up all night.


----------



## juuced

I was at 412 pre TRT which was in the low normal range.  but my free T was at 2.97 which sucked so Doctor put me on.

I was 44 yr old.


----------



## HammerT1

Total t 118 last time I checked. Because doc   had  me at crazy injections intervals I'm all over the board. Gots to love playing the Yoyo game. I'm going up to 200 cyp a week, hcg and AI as soon as my box gets here. 

     Opiates and stress  shut down my T  hard (200ish) depending on which doc I've seen. Would have been nice for docs to say yeah were giving you a but load of opiates to deal with your injury and all your surgeries and  by the way your T levels are going to be killed in the process. Only after I figured it out did they go oh yeah that happens all the time!


----------



## 20YO

currently at 350. awaiting a more comprehensive blood test. syptomatic, but current gp and endo unwilling to treat... offered antihypertensive, ssri, pde5 inhibitor combination instead... fuark


----------



## 20YO

interesting dude... never heard head trauma discussed in hypogonadism aetiology. wonder if ive taken a few too many blows to head at boxing


----------



## dawgslappa

159 tt/10.33 free t, pre. Currently at 509tt/28.08ft. 2 months in to trt. 45yo.


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo

dawgslappa said:


> 159 tt/10.33 free t, pre. Currently at 509tt/28.08ft. 2 months in to trt. 45yo.



What you using and dosage to get those levels??


----------



## dawgslappa

Onlythebestwilldo said:


> What you using and dosage to get those levels??


200mg test cyp e10d, anastrozole 1mg daily.


----------



## DF

dawgslappa said:


> 200mg test cyp e10d, anastrozole 1mg daily.



Damn brother hope that's a typo with the AI.  If not go have your E2 checked.  You shouldn't need that much Adex.


----------



## dawgslappa

The AI number is legit. I thought it was a bit much too. Waiting to get the e2 level back from the lab. I had to ask for it as they didn't have e2 on the list of things to check on the last round of bloods. I have a level check in a few weeks anyways, so we'll see what's up soon.


----------



## DF

On my trt protocol of 125mg TestC every 5 days.  I was running 1mg Adex every 5 days I tanked my estro to 6.  Now I don't run any AI on that protocol.  I was having sympt of low E as well.  My joints & tendons felt like shit.  Good to hear your getting the level checked.



dawgslappa said:


> The AI number is legit. I thought it was a bit much too. Waiting to get the e2 level back from the lab. I had to ask for it as they didn't have e2 on the list of things to check on the last round of bloods. I have a level check in a few weeks anyways, so we'll see what's up soon.


----------



## PFM

Dfeaton said:


> Damn brother hope that's a typo with the AI.  If not go have your E2 checked.  You shouldn't need that much Adex.



Unless he has some rare resistance to Anastrozolol that is a ridiculous amount of Adex.


----------



## dawgslappa

Wow, got my e2 level back today and it's pretty much non-existant >1. This surprises me a bit because this is the 1st time in a while that my joints don't hurt & I feel fairly decent.


----------



## Cashout

dawgslappa said:


> Wow, got my e2 level back today and it's pretty much non-existant >1. This surprises me a bit because this is the 1st time in a while that my joints don't hurt & I feel fairly decent.



I'll write this again and risk the wrath of those who subscribe to "common knowledge" regard male estrogen levels. Personally, I used an OTC AI - ATD to keep my E2 less than 6 for 18 months without experiencing a single joint pain or ache of any kind. I've done the same type of things with guys that I am prepping for contests as well. In fact, it is part of my contest prep regime.

IMO, there is a tremendous amount of "overkill" attributed to the "crashed E" phenomena among users of AAS.


----------



## DF

Cashout said:


> I'll write this again and risk the wrath of those who subscribe to "common knowledge" regard male estrogen levels. Personally, I used an OTC AI - ATD to keep my E2 less than 6 for 18 months without experiencing a single joint pain or ache of any kind. I've done the same type of things with guys that I am prepping for contests as well. In fact, it is part of my contest prep regime.
> 
> IMO, there is a tremendous amount of "overkill" attributed to the "crashed E" phenomena among users of AAS.



I can say this about myself & low E.  My knees were stiff & had tendonitis in both elbows.  I do feel much better without using an AI while on my trt protocol.  I am willing to bet as with most things everyone may react differently.  

Anyway my point to the OP was that taking 1mg Adex/day is way more than is needed & could pose problems other than low E.  I believe as you do Cashout try to do with the least amount of meds b/c they all have sides.


----------



## DF

dawgslappa said:


> Wow, got my e2 level back today and it's pretty much non-existant >1. This surprises me a bit because this is the 1st time in a while that my joints don't hurt & I feel fairly decent.



At your trt dose you may not even require an AI.


----------



## Cashout

Dfeaton said:


> At your trt dose you may not even require an AI.



Yup - if you can adjust down the test to keep levels between 700-1000 and skip the AI altogether, that would be the healthiest option for the long term.


----------



## DF

I do agree that people can get too hung up on their E2 numbers.  Getting your E2 number where you'd like it can be a daunting task.  Especially when you add other compounds into the mix.


----------



## Bugspray

So what are the symptoms u should watch out for before worrying about e2?


----------



## Bugspray

Pre test 175

Protocol
100mg test enanthate  e5d, anastrozole 1mg e5d,  hcg 2500 units e5d, b12 1mg e3d, 
 Been on for 6 weeks haven't had blood work done since starting trt. 

Thinking about doing 200mg test e5d for 10 weeks.. A little cycle.


----------



## dawgslappa

Thanks for the feedback guys, much appreciated. I'm gonna back off the AI a bit and redo bloods in a month.


----------



## DF

Be careful if your on doc scripted trt you could screw yourself.  Also you may want to hold off until you see how your current protocol works out.




Bugspray said:


> Pre test 175
> 
> Protocol
> 100mg test enanthate  e5d, anastrozole 1mg e5d,  hcg 2500 units e5d, b12 1mg e3d,
> Been on for 6 weeks haven't had blood work done since starting trt.
> 
> Thinking about doing 200mg test e5d for 10 weeks.. A little cycle.


----------



## dawgslappa

Latest bloods, 10 weeks in to TRT:
TT:1330, FT: 49.59, E2: 5.1, SHBG: 23.4

Currently on 100mg test c e10d, Anastrozole 1mg m/w/f.


----------



## DF

dawgslappa said:


> Latest bloods, 10 weeks in to TRT:
> TT:1330, FT: 49.59, E2: 5.1, SHBG: 23.4
> 
> Currently on 100mg test c e10d, Anastrozole 1mg m/w/f.



Good numbers.  I still think your on too much Adex.  Make sure you keep note on how your joints/tendons are feeling if you want to continue taking that dose of Adex.  It's only been 10 weeks so tendon issues may pop up with that low E2.


----------



## dawgslappa

I'm open to lowering the AI to e5d. I'd like to see what that e2 number feels like around 20.


----------



## DF

dawgslappa said:


> I'm open to lowering the AI to e5d. I'd like to see what that e2 number feels like around 20.



Good deal! let us know how it goes.


----------



## rdent95

339 then 390, but free test was at .8, so went on TRT. Doing 160mg/wk, Cyp, last labs 2 wks ago, TT = 1179


----------



## salmiakki

295 ng/dL
But I'm not on TRT


----------



## goesto11

237 ng/dL 
27 years old and not on any trt


----------

